# Why Are You Glowing?



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Russian night out


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Strangely enough I just bought a geiger counter. Not one of those Ukran/Russ kvarts or the like, an old US civil defense model that's been slightly modernised and calibrated with a new pancake probe. A damn site cheaper than buying a brand new modern model. I just have to wait to see what customs makes of it now!


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I got a really cheap new one off ebay, Cost about Â£20 and does a good job of detecting radioactive dial paint. The instructions said that the background count should be less than 20 counts per minute. Here are some figures I made:

Background at home and work in Lancaster: 2.5 counts per min

40s radium watch after relume and redial: 23 cpm

50s Watch with relumed hands,

but green lume on dial (I assume radium) : 22 cpm

50s radium watch, after

professional removal of radium : 110cpm

Tritium dial watches weren't detectable, as expected. The counter is uncalibrated, but maybe this will give an rough idea of what to expect. All were measured at the face of the watch, through acrylic crystals.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

A CDV Mat or a Russkie? The Russkie pocket ones are really cheap, you get a dosimeter with analogue scale for around Â£25. I was considering grabbing a survey meter for a few quid from ebay but calibrating it could be a problem as I don't have access to hot enough sources now. The cheap russkies don't seem to advertise the energy range they pick up either.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Its just a cheap, brand new russian one. I saw a couple with analogue meters, but I was worried that they wouldn't be sensitive enough... I do have a dosimeter with a scale already that isn't sensitive enough, but I think its aimed for use in _really_ contaminated areas.









The russian one gives the range of radiation levels it will detect in the instruction book, but iirc not a minimum energy threshold.


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

mat said:


> Its just a cheap, brand new russian one. I saw a couple with analogue meters, but I was worried that they wouldn't be sensitive enough... I do have a dosimeter with a scale already that isn't sensitive enough, but I think its aimed for use in _really_ contaminated areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah Check out the big brain on "brad".


----------

